# G.Skill Sniper taktet zu langsam



## b228 (11. September 2012)

Hallo,

Mein PC:
MB: Gigybyte GA-990FXA-UD3 rev.1
BIOS: F8, mit F3 war es das gleiche Ergebnis
CPU: AMD FX 8150
RAM: 2x8 GB G.Skill Sniper 1866 (F3-1866C10D-16GSR)
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit


Problem:
Der RAM taktet nur mit 1333, obwohl er mit 1866 bei 10-11-10-30 angegeben war.
MB und CPU unterstützen 1866.

Daher ich nicht weiss ob ich einfach den Takt und die Latenzen selber einstellen kann
ohne Garantieverlust dachte ich mir, dass ich hier einfach mal nachfrage. 

Hab auch mal den Timings Table (über Gigybyte Easy Tune 6) in den Anhang gepackt,
weil ich den letzten Eintrag etwas merkwürdig finde. Kenn mich aber auch nicht so aus.
CPU Z hab ich auch rein, so als kleine Übersicht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. September 2012)

Das musst du sogar manuell im BIOS einstellen !
So wie es auf den Ram-Sticker darauf steht, MHz-Latenzen-Volt, der Rest auf AUTO lassen.
Garantieverlust ist nur gegeben wenn du die RAM über die vom Hersteller angegebenen Daten anhebst, also übertaktest.


----------



## b228 (11. September 2012)

Vielen Dank für die SEHR schnelle Antwort!!
Mach ich gleich mal. 
Aber der tRAS Wert bei dem letzten Eintrag von dem Timings Table is doch net normal oder?
Vielleicht auch nur ein Fehler in ET6.


Ich habe es gerade ausprobiert manuell auf 1866 gestellt die latenzen waren auto auf 13-13-13-34,
hab diese mal gelassen um mal zu schauen ob er mit 1866 noch bootet normal is bei 1866 10-11-10-30
es ist immer eine spannung von 1,5 Volt angegeben (auch auf der HP von G.Skill)

Meldung bekomme ich folgende:
The system experienced boot failure because of overclocking

Jetzt läuft der RAM wieder mit den vorherigen 1333.

Wäre es möglich das 1866 bei 10-11-10-30 mit 1,5 Volt nur für XMP ist?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. September 2012)

XMP bedeutet "*Intel* Extreme Memory Profile", das bedeutet das alle Einstelllungen im RAM gespeichert sind, du hast ja ein AMD System daher irrelevant.
XMP stellt alles so ein wie es auf den RAM gespeichert ist, könntest du benutzen, wenn du ein Intel System hättest und die RAM dies implementiert haben.
Gibt es seit neuesten auch für AMD, haben sie sich geklaut  Zumindest hat das AMD vor - besser gut geklaut, als selbst schlecht gemacht ^^

Wenn die RAM mit den vom Hersteller angegebenen Einstellungen nicht funktionieren, versuche mal die Volt auf 1,55 oder 1.6 zu stellen.


----------



## Rurdo (11. September 2012)

Ich würd den zurückschicken bzw Umtauschen lassen, Volt würd ich nicht erhöhen, wenn die das nachverfolgen bei RMA dann gibts weder geld noch neue ware!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. September 2012)

Quatsch, wie sollen die das den herausfinden  
Schaden wird es den RAM sowieso nicht, wäre das erste mal das ich sowas lesen würde.
Wenn sie mit den Standardangaben nicht funktionieren dann muss sowieso getauscht werden, ob sie wollen oder nicht, da ist es auch egal ob etwas mehr Volt gegeben wurde oder nicht.
Und außerdem sind wir mit der Fehleranalyse ja noch nicht durch.
Die Hersteller und PCGH selbst sagen auch manchmal, bei vielen GB, das etwas mehr Volt nicht schadet, wenn es nicht funktionieren.
Außerdem wollen die Hersteller nicht bei deren RAM angeben wollen das sie nur mit zb 1.55v funktionieren, das würde die Vermarktung erheblich erschweren.


----------



## b228 (12. September 2012)

Ich fände es interessant zu wissen was jemand von G.Skill dazu meint.
Ob das jetzt öfter vorkommt und man nur die Spannung ein bissl erhöhen muss oder ob er nicht normal funktioniert und eingeschickt werden sollte.

Das XMP für Intel is wusste ich, deshalb dacht ich ja das es unter Umständen daran liegen könnte weil ich ja AMD habe.
G.Skill hat bei den unterstützten Boards ja auch (meines Wissens nach) nur Intel Boards drinnen, hab aber bisher von keinen Problemen mit AMD gelesen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. September 2012)

Schon probiert ?

PS:
Auf Antwort der Hersteller kannst du hier im Forum manchmal mehrere Wochen warten.


----------



## b228 (12. September 2012)

was probiert? 

Soll ich lieber mal in das andere Forum gucken? G.Skill hat 2 als Support-Foren auf ihrer Seite angegeben.


----------



## Phil [G.Skill] (13. September 2012)

Abend b228,

grundsätzlich müssen die Speicher mit den angegeben Spezifikationen funktionieren. Jeder einzelne IC auf den Modulen wird mit den genannten Spezifikationen getestet.

Wenn es dochmal vorkommen sollte, dass ein Set in den Handel gelangt, welches seine beworbenen Leistungsmerkmale nicht erreicht, dann müssen die logischerweise von uns ausgetauscht werden.

*ΔΣΛ* hat schon ganz richtig gesagt, du kannst und musst teilweise sogar die Einstellung manuell vornehmen, wenn du die angegeben Werte des Speichers erreichen willst.
Also 1866 und 10-11-10-30, wenn es dann zurückgesetzt wird, versuch dich mal ranzutasten.
Heißt also erst die Timings einstellen und den Takt bei 1333 belassen und booten, danach Ramtakt erhöhen bis es nicht mehr geht. Und dann kannst du auch ohne Probleme einfach mal die Spannung erhöhen auf bis zu 1.65v z.B.

Gibt eig. nur zwei Möglichkeiten, das Board hat Probleme mit den 8GB Modulen (kann ich mir aber fast nicht vorstellen) bzw. die "Auto" Timings sind von Gigabyte zu straff gewählt oder du hast leider wirklich ein Set erwischt welches die Spezifikationen nicht erreicht.
Im letzteren Fall würd ich dich bitten dein Händler zu kontaktieren oder die Module direkt in unsere RMA Abteilung schicken (siehe RMA Hinweise).

Hier mal noch die offiziell von G.SKILL getesten Speicher mit deinem Mainboard:

G.SKILL- World leading DDR3 computer memory and SSD manufacturer -SEARCH BY MANUFACTURER MODEL NAME


Grüße

Phil


----------



## b228 (14. September 2012)

Als ich den RAM mit 1866 getestet hatte, waren die Timings auf Auto bei 13-13-13-?? (weiss ich nicht mehr).
Werde es jetzt mal ausprobieren.

Hatte eben ausprobiert mal nur auf 1600 zu stellen, da kam folgendes:
Last settings in BIOS may not coincide with current H/W states.

Diesen Satz habe ich auch mal in Google eingegeben.
Bei den anderen Fällen (die ich gesehen habe) ging es auch immer um Gigabyte MBs.

Mit 1333 und 10-11-10-30 anstatt 9-9-9-24 bootet er. (warum auch net )

Ist das normal, dass in der Zeile 1T/2T command timing nichts drinsteht? (weder Auto noch SPD)


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. September 2012)

1T packen die meisten Ram nicht, also eh egal.
Hast du *endlich* mal versucht die Spannung anzuheben ???


----------



## b228 (15. September 2012)

Ich habe die Spannung auf 1.55 erhöht.
Jetzt läuft der RAM bei 1866 mit 10-11-10-30. ( Ich weiss ich hätts mal früher probieren sollen  )
Aber Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und die Geduld. 

Welches Programm sollte man nutzen um die Stabilität zu testen?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. September 2012)

Sorry, aber das kann ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen : Zeit wirds 



> Welches Programm sollte man nutzen um die Stabilität zu testen?


Benutze am besten zwei Programme :
•Memtest86+, am besten nimm den USB Installer, kannst ihn auf einen USB Stick laden und außerhalb von Windows ausführen - lass es mindestens Zwei mal durchlaufen.
•Prime95, da führst du am besten den "Blend" Test aus - am besten über Nacht, aber drei bis vier Stunden würden auch reichen.

Wenn bei den beiden Programmen keine Fehler angezeigt werden, sind die RAM Okey.


----------



## b228 (15. September 2012)

Hat Prime nen Log oder so, in dem ich gucken kann was passiert ist?
Nach 3 1/2 Stunden hat der PC neugestartet, war in dem Moment nicht da und weiss somit nicht was passiert ist.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. September 2012)

Das mit dem Log weiß ich nicht, ist aber auch egal weil der PC ja abgestützt ist.
Erhöhe noch etwas die Spannung, nur um 0,01 bis 0,02volt.
Schon mit Memtest86+ getestet ?


----------



## Atomtoaster (19. September 2012)

Schick den Ram zurück, wenn er das mit 1.5v nicht schafft aber so gekennzeichnet ist, dann muss er das auch leisten.


----------



## b228 (22. September 2012)

Nachdem der PC bei Memtest86+ auch wieder, nach 1 1/4 Stunden, abgestürzt ist hab ich es nochmal mit memtest getestet aber diesmal nicht den gesamten RAM testen lassen (1,7 frei gelassen).
Es könnte vielleicht daran gelegen haben, dass ich die Auslagerungsdatei deaktiviert hatte und als Windows gefragt hat ob eines von den 8-mal Memtest beendet werden soll, ich "abbrechen" und nicht "beenden" geklickt habe und dann hat Windows vielleicht mehr virtuellen Speicher gebraucht, als es gab,und hat sich beendet. Is aber nur ne Vermutung. Hab Memtest unter Windows ausgeführt weils vom Stick net wollte (beim Netbook hat es funktioniert, beim Desktop-PC nicht).

Auch im normalen Betrieb passiert nichts. Denke mal, dass es jetzt ein Ende hat.


----------

